# Lester Roloff



## JM (Apr 5, 2021)

I recently discovered the old sermons of Lester Roloff and really enjoy them so I'm looking for more preachers similar in style. I work with headphones on most of the day and really find it a blessing to listen as I work. 






Thanks, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Apr 6, 2021)

Too funny. I love Brother Roloff. He certainly had some unbiblical opinions but had a very warm preaching style and took some hard stands against the SBC. I probably have the biggest MP3 collection of Lester Roloff on this Earth.


----------

